# Lost Rope



## outdoormikeg (Oct 11, 2003)

Lost rope in S Turns on Eagle River just below Minturn during SWR class. Was last seen fully packed.

Red Mongo Bag with Spectra cord. 

Name on bag is Gehard and number should reald 970-471-9835.

Thannks,
Mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

maybe...


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*dumont-lost rope*

Speaking of bad throws(whole thing flew out both hands), my waist fit, yellow Salemander rope bag is somewhere below the upper ledges of the dumont run of CC. Maybe at low flows someone might spot this. Reward for return...
Rich at 970-669-1929


----------

